# G3 1656 Ccj



## Fisher88 (Jan 13, 2015)

First post on here I've been dying forever to get an outboard jet. I've done a lot of research and finally Made the plunge today. Don't have many pics of her since I picked it up at lunch timebut I can't wait to get on the water and try it out.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 13, 2015)

I love mine. Wish it had a little more horse power, but I didn't buy it to go fast. It will run super shallow.

Here's my tinboats thread on my 1656 CCJ
https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=29361


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Jan 13, 2015)

Nice rig!


----------



## Fisher88 (Jan 13, 2015)

Do you think the 75# motor is a little over kill I'm looking to order mine tonight and was thinking of going with the 55 12 volt. I wanted to try to keep it light as I could hoping I could get away with that since I will be mostly drifting or anchored anyways.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 13, 2015)

Fisher88 said:


> Do you think the 75# motor is a little over kill I'm looking to order mine tonight and was thinking of going with the 55 12 volt. I wanted to try to keep it light as I could hoping I could get away with that since I will be mostly drifting or anchored anyways.



The 75 is overkill. I bought it because I do a lot of bowfishing and casting for fish in current. The 75 will muscle the 1656 through some narly stuff.

Save the weight of the extra battery and go with the 55. It will be plenty I'm sure.


----------



## Fisher88 (Jan 14, 2015)

Thanks for the reply I see you are in Halifax I'm not too far from you in Lynchburg I fish the Staunton, James, and New rivers. I tried to fish last Saturday with my father in law on the James in big island but the creek was solid ice. I hope to get out Saturday and see how she does.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 14, 2015)

Yea...I'm an ol' Halifax boy. Check me out over at https://www.RiverBottomOutdoors.com or on Facebook at https://www.facebook.com/RiverBottomOutdoors 

That looks like Hughe's Marine in Danville. Is that where you bought her? That's were I bought mine...maybe our boats are kin. ;-)


----------



## Fisher88 (Jan 14, 2015)

I believe they are next of kin that's where I got her at. I'm thinking about rising down to the river this evening


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jan 14, 2015)

Fisher88 said:


> I believe they are next of kin that's where I got her at. I'm thinking about rising down to the river this evening



Yammy has a pretty long break in period. I thint it's 10 hours. Better get started.


----------



## JoshKeller (Jan 14, 2015)

personally, i have a 82 lb on my 1648 and wish I had a 101 or more. always better to have it and not need it


----------



## heathyoung (Jan 15, 2015)

You will enjoy the boat. I have an 1860 CCJ Deluxe with a Terrova 80 i pilot link and think it is a perfect fit for tail water that I fish. An extra battery is only 65#'s and when located in the center of the boat you can't really tell it's there. Check out the helm upgrade on the forum here that KTSMARKS came up with. I have implemented the same upgrade to my boat. Remember to keep the pump lubed up. The dealer should have given you a tube of grease with the boat. Also yes 10 hr breakin and 20 hour maintenance. My boat has 5 hours on it but I'm going to change that when the weather clears up.


----------



## Fisher88 (Jan 15, 2015)

The 10 hr break in period sucks I've done it numerous times before. Yamaha gives some precise details on how many Rpms they like you to turn per each hour. I Guess I will have to judge since it does not have a tach. Does everyone esle have a tach? I found it strange to not have one since its a factory rigged boat.


----------



## JL8Jeff (Jan 15, 2015)

Nice boat. I looked at a used 1656 CCJ Deluxe last year but couldn't pull the trigger due to some bottom damage and he wouldn't budge on the price. I ended up getting an older Lowe 1652 VT and found a Merc 60/45 jet for it. I now want to move the console forward like it's set up in the 1656 CCJ, that is a better weight distribution with the console forward.


----------



## heathyoung (Jan 15, 2015)

Fisher88 said:


> The 10 hr break in period sucks I've done it numerous times before. Yamaha gives some precise details on how many Rpms they like you to turn per each hour. I Guess I will have to judge since it does not have a tach. Does everyone esle have a tach? I found it strange to not have one since its a factory rigged boat.




I have a tach but I have the 115/80. I do not know if that makes a difference or not. What is strange is that I was looking at a used 2010 model and it had an hour meter but my 15 model doesn't. Yes they do give like 4 phases of break in and service.


----------



## Fisher88 (Jan 15, 2015)

Got some new goodies in the mail tonight. My trolling motor supposed to be here tomorrow also so I will be busy tomorrow night.


----------



## GARoughneck (Jan 17, 2015)

Congrats! Nice Rig, I have seen several of the G3 1656 and 1860's on the rivers as they are one of few production boats still making a center front helm. I use to have a 2011 Lowe 1760 CJ with the front center and loved it. Personally I think G3 is smarter than Lowe since they still offer this model and Lowe discontinued theirs in 2012 lineup.

Steve


----------

